# Recent Boarders



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Just a few pics of some dogs we've had stay with us recently, posted especially for Eolabeo!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

hehe tyvm  U must really enjoy ya job alan, i know i would if i had ur bizzniss...look at em tho....all so cute 
I finally get to meet lil fluffy  ... looks shiz zu ish aswell to me..but then pics can be decieving.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Just had a look at her form, she's a Cockerpoo! 

And yeah I love my job more than you can imagine!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Just had a look at her form, she's a Cockerpoo!
> 
> And yeah I love my job more than you can imagine!


wow a cockapoo  didnt know there was so many colors  she looks so soft lol.

i want ur job


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

nice looking dogs you have had to stay Alan,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

More dogs we've had stay with us recently:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> And yeah I love my job more than you can imagine!


And it shows - the animals you and Hannah look after always look so happy and contented. After seeing them I don't think I would ever leave my dogs in kennels again - this kind of boarding is a much better way for them to be looked after.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> And it shows - the animals you and Hannah look after always look so happy and contented. After seeing them I don't think I would ever leave my dogs in kennels again - this kind of boarding is a much better way for them to be looked after.


Remind me to pay you next time I see you! 

It's about time you went away so we can have your lot!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> It's about time you went away so we can have your lot!


There might be a lot more soon! We are going to be taking Calli to Bristol for mating probably next weekend, if she ovulates on time - picture me and Dieter at 6.30 am every morning from now until then trying to catch a sample of Calli's first pee of the morning in a bowl so we can dip the test strip in ...........


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> picture me and Dieter at 6.30 am every morning from now until then trying to catch a sample of Calli's first pee of the morning in a bowl so we can dip the test strip in ...........


LOL, poor Calli will wonder what the hell's going on!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> LOL, poor Calli will wonder what the hell's going on!


heh heh - knowing her, she probably won't pee for a week!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

there well cute doggies  especially the wiemaraner and that lab


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

looking good Alan love to have a job like yours


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

great pictures AJ...keep up the good work


----------

